# About weaning



## V3rbs (Oct 27, 2021)

It's almost time for my baby budgies to start weaning so just asking general advice an recommendations. What food would you all recommend is the best to put in the bottom of the cage, and if they exit the nest and cant yet fly should i help them up or not? And I've been cleaning the cage every other day (the nest twice a day) should i start cleaning the cage daily? And how/when should i start bonding/taming process?

Of course even more advice would be helpful, I want to provide the babies the best possible environment and life.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Take a look at the information in the link below. I believe it will answer the majority of your questions 💜💜
*
*Weaning Guide*


----------

